
RetroArch 1.8.2 – Accessibility features for blind gamers - libretro
https://www.libretro.com/index.php/retroarch-1-8-2-coming-soon-accessibility-features-for-blind-people/
======
kick
Why post this twice? It's already on the front page.

~~~
grzm
Likely in an attempt to update the link as suggested
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21881716](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21881716)

